# suche alle Rennspiele von Win98 bis Vista



## matrixmorpher (3. September 2010)

Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht mit einem Freund und meinem Bruder alle Rennspiele durchzuspielen.
Bisher habe ich auch schon einige gekauft.
Ist aber schwierig wirklich alle zu finden, wenn man teils garnichts von diesen weiß.
Könnt ihr mir hier eventuell sagen was es alles für Rennspiele gibt oder wo es eine komplette Liste für Rennspiele gibt?


----------



## ShiZon (3. September 2010)

matrixmorpher schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht mit einem Freund und meinem Bruder alle Rennspiele durchzuspielen.
> Bisher habe ich auch schon einige gekauft.
> Ist aber schwierig wirklich alle zu finden, wenn man teils garnichts von diesen weiß.
> Könnt ihr mir hier eventuell sagen was es alles für Rennspiele gibt oder wo es eine komplette Liste für Rennspiele gibt?



Eine Liste für Autorennen in der Zeitspanne von ca. 10 Jahren gibt es afaik nicht, da es einfach zu viele sind, ein paar kann ich dir auf Anhieb nennen.

Test Drive Unlimited, die ganze Need for Speed Reihe bis Need for Speed Underground 2 danach kommt nur noch Mist, Juiced, alle Colin McRae Teile, GT Legends, Blur, Split Seconds, alle Flatout Teile, Racedriver Grid.

Da du (noch) nicht im Marktplatz handeln darfst, weiß ich nicht wie die Mods das sehen, wenn du hier per PN um den möglichen Ankauf von gebrauchten Spielen wirbst.


----------



## McZonk (3. September 2010)

*matrixmorpher: *Kauf und Verkauf gibts bei uns nur im Marktplatz. Daher habe ich dein Posting angepasst. Eine Spieleliste kannst du hier natürlich weiterhin suchen.


----------



## boerigard (3. September 2010)

MobyGames: Game Browser - Games -> Racing-Driving -> Windows
901 Spiele von 1995 bis heute.
Das sollte die meisten abdecken. Kannst du noch weiter einschränken auf Jahr oder Perspektive.


----------



## ShiZon (3. September 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> MobyGames: Game Browser - Games -> Racing-Driving -> Windows
> 901 Spiele von 1995 bis heute.
> Das sollte die meisten abdecken. Kannst du noch weiter einschränken auf Jahr oder Perspektive.



Die Liste kann aber nicht stimmen, seid wann sind denn Mafia und GTA Autorennen? 

Bin über die Liste kurz drübergeflogen, ich schätze mal das ca. 500 Titel Autorennen sein könnten.


----------



## Chron-O-John (3. September 2010)

Jo, wenn du die Marktplatzbestimmungen erfüllst, kann ich dir einige ältere originale bieten. Teils sogar mit schachtel.


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Zur Liste hätte ich noch Trackmania: Nations Forever und United Forever hinzuzufügen. Beides sehr tolle Games, die einfach Spaß machen. Mit diesen werdet ihr aber einige Stunden verbringen dürfen ;D.


----------



## 36goesBoom (5. September 2010)

Dann gibts noch so ganz alte Krücken wie "Demolition Derby", "Big Mutha Truckers" (was eigentlich eine Trucksimulation ist, aber man kann da auch Rennen fahren).

Also bevor ihr die Spiele kauft & spielt, würde ich einen groben Rahmen setzen. 
z.b. 
Rennen + Tuning (NFS, Juiced etc.)
Rennen + Zerstören (FlatOut, Splitsecond etc.)
.
.
.

Sowas halt. Dann könnt ihr eure Suche stark einschränken.
Viel Spass.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Das dürften einige sein:

Liste von Computerspielen nach Genre ? Wikipedia


----------

